# minwax paste wax and mineral oil



## RDH79 (Sep 13, 2010)

I spent a couple hours the other night watching woodturners on utube. One guy was useing minwax paste wax and mineral oil to finish his boxes. He sanded with it up to 600 grit using quite a bite at a time. He would then wipe off the slurry. It really done a nice job. 
I had never heard of that finish before. Just thought I would share it Will have to get some and try it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Would probably look great on non-pen items. I have been trying to find a quicker finish for my fridge magnets and may try this. I am assuming this is basically a friction polish.


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well it really didnt give  a shine but was more of a sealer I would say. No I wouldnt use it on pens


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 13, 2010)

His mixture is so the sanding dust is kept down, also for a method of wet sanding too...  

Here is his Youtube Channel HaydenHD

now personally, I have tried it...  and I find if I need to keep dust down, I'll just wet sand or turn on my DC


----------

